

Ask HN: What are the fastest “open” CDN algorithms out there? - christianbryant

I&#x27;m curious to know what are considered the fastest &quot;open&quot; CDN algorithms (across infrastructure) out there right now. Not from the perspective of CDN marketing teams tied to the big guns like EdgeCast or Akamai, but from the industry professional perspective.<p>I just finished reading a textbook on CDN technology (full of examples of hundreds of patented algorithms and software solutions) and it led me to wonder what work is being done outside the patent lifecycle. It would be nice to be able to do similar CDN architecture building as a FOSS (Free and Open Source Software) project without concern some patent is being infringed upon.<p>From performance, P2P streaming, wireless CDN, or multi-CDN QoS, I think having a handle on building a business without software and algorithm patents would be a great step in the direction in building CDNs in under-serviced communities.
======
jmcguckin
What textbook were you reading?

~~~
christianbryant
It's a Wiley book, Advanced Content Delivery, Streaming, and Cloud Services:

[http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-111857521...](http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-1118575210.html)

Quite a packed volume and probably a solid read for anyone thinking of
pursuing a career in CDN tech.

